# ???

## we_both

(   , -,   ),       ,  " ".     ,   .. 
       .     "",   ,   " "         ,          !!!
  ,        -      -  .   .
 ,   ?  :Embarrassment:    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

.
   .
 .

----------


## twix

?

----------

-.
 -     .  -       .

     ,     .

----------


## BorisG

** ,        ** ,      ,   ...      ,            :Wink: 

** ...     .

----------

*BorisG*,     ,        .   ,     ?   ,     ,    .      ?     .    ,  ,         .

----------


## we_both

> ?


  :


 ""   .  ..,    ,   .. (   )    :



    .. _______________ .

         .



. _____________  ..


  .


           ,  ,     .

----------


## we_both

> .
>    .
>  .






  ,   
, ,   ,  ?
 ,  ,     
    -
, ,     
        ,      
       -,   ?

----------


## we_both

> ** ,        ** ,      ,   ...      ,           
> 
> ** ...     .


  , , .   .

----------


## twix

*we_both*  :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

> ,  ,         .


.          ?

----------


## twix

,          ,   ,

----------


## Flashka

.  .       .
  ,           ,  ,     .

----------


## we_both

> .          ?


 
     -  -, ,   , ,  -   ..

    -

----------


## we_both

, ,  .169 ,   (.6) : _"-         ,     (  )       ._
 ,   ,  -        (   ),     ,    6-  ???  :    " (  )"
     ?
    : "  ,  ,    ,     "
      ,

----------


## Tatyana65

,   .     .        ,         .       -  ...   ,     ...    ?     -               ?

----------


## Mela

-,      ,      ,    
 ,      ,          -    
 ,          ,     ,   ,    ,       -
 , ,         ...
 ,       -
 ,   ,      ,     
   :   -     ,   -

----------


## we_both

> -,      ,      ,


   .  , -,  ,   - ?



> ,      ,          -


   ?      ...    .       ?



> , ...   ,   ,    ,       -


   .  -    



> :   -     ,   -


 -   -

----------


## .

*we_both*,      (  ).    ,    .   -     .

,     -         /.             .

         ,     - - ,  ?

----------

. :  . " __ ..",    /.      150-200    /-   .

----------

-,       .        .                -.  ,         .        .       .       .       . :Embarrassment:

----------

> .          ?


               ,      ,         .         ,   ,     ,        ,      . 

,        ,   .           "" ,     .

----------


## Abra

> 


.

----------


## Tatyana65

> ,     - - ,  ?


 ,  .      .......

----------


## we_both

> *we_both*, ,     -         /.             .


..6 .169  



> ,     - - ,  ?




"  ", "  " -      ,      (,   .-.  , )
  " () "   -  !
  -

----------


## .

*we_both*,     "."

1.             15  169-.    :  ,              ,    .
2.         ,  /.  .



> .


  :Smilie: 
 ,         ,     .
   ,      .

----------


## we_both

.,      ,   ,   ,    

,   
 -  ,      

      -,      ()  
 .169    16-   "...  (  )  ..."
    ,    

,   -       , , ,      ,     ,  
     -   ,   ...

,   ,  - 
 ,

----------


## we_both

> . :  . " __ ..",    /.      150-200    /-   .


 :Wow: 


  ,   , ,   
 " __ .." ,   200   ,

----------


## Timritari

> -,       .        . o


       .       (, )       ?   :"   -...",   ,        .

                         .. 
            . , .    ,           .           . , , ,     .        ,   .    ,         .     (-  !),       .

----------


## .

> ,   ,   ,


     -  ,      . !




> .169    16-   "...  (  )  ..."
>     ,


 .  ?    .       (  ,      ).         ,   /.
   ,      ?




> -   ,   ..


        ?     ?




> ,   ,  - 
>  ,


 ?      .. ?
_:
 153.  
      ,   ,       ._

    ? .

     ?
...

 :Smilie:  .




 14  1998 . N 9

     174

----------


## we_both

> ,  .      .......


 ,       ,    ,   .        ,   ()   (- , , ,  ,  ).       (, ,  ), -   ?

----------


## .

> ,   ()   (- , , ,  ,  )


 :Smilie: 

..  ,     ?  :Wink:

----------


## we_both

> .       (, )       ?   :"   -...",   ,        .


  ,    : "_ -,      ,   5  6   (169),               ."_
,  .6

----------

:       ?

----------


## we_both

: ""    :Smilie:  
,         
         , ""    ""
      " / "       -      ,     (   - ,   ,  ,  ),  ,   -   -  ..,      

        -  ,

----------

> (, ,  ), -   ?


,    :Smilie:    .
           .

----------


## BorisG

> :       ?


  :Wink:  
   - .
      .
          . , ,     .
, ,       :Wink:

----------


## we_both

> , ,


  ,     
 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## we_both

> ,      .
>            .


,  

 ,      
        ()        ,     ,

----------


## .

,  ...

    (   ),      ,     /  ()  .  ,  ,   .

   ,        ...      ,  ...

,   (   )    :

_ 


 4  2004 . N 324-

        ,     (, )                  ._ 


- ,  ,        .

----------


## we_both

- ,    -   " "   
,   "" (    ) ,    ,    ...

   -

----------


## we_both

> ,     (, )                  . [/I]


 ,   .
 ,   ,           .
,   ,      .
    -  ,     ,  .             ,  . 
    ?

----------


## .

...    ...        .

   :

  401     ,        ,  ,       ,          ,        .


 ,    98-,       ""  "".

 ,           /.

----------


## .

> ,   .
>  ,   ,           .
> ,   ,      .
>     -  ,     ,  .             ,  .
>     ?


*we_both*, -      :Smilie: 

  43    ,         ,  ,   


> ,


   , ,     ,  -  ,  ... ,       , , ,  - .
 -         ...

----------

, ,  (    /),   0%        ,  .

----------


## .

,  ...    ..       :

   - 




 2  2005   N 43-35412/2004-31-1557

              384420  89         -   ""  11.09.2004 N 35,  17.09.2004 N 39   24.09.2004 N 41     -     ;     "-"  14.09.2004 N 372   29.09.2004 N 375 -     -     .   ,         -,               .


   ,      -, ,  -   ""  11.09.2004 N 35,  17.09.2004 N 39   24.09.2004 N 41   "-"  14.09.2004 N 372   29.09.2004 N 375       169    .
         .
   ,         ,       13.09.2004 N 76,  16.09.2004 N 88,  20.09.2004 N 99,  26.09.2004 N 102   30.09.2004 N 121 ( 1,   23, 28, 32, 36, 39, 45  83)    ( 1,   24, 25, 33, 34, 40, 41, 46, 77, 84),      , ,  ,       ""   "-"   -,     .
   ,         -    29.09.2004 N 551,    ,      286                .


   - 




 7  2005   N 31-8534/4

    ,                   2004            36865   ,   " "   - .
    ,          -   :  " "   ,      ,    ,      .

         ,    " ",   -,    .            .    -        .                     ,           -,   -,                  36865    2004 .
         .

  /
   - 



   ()
 ,    

 14  2005 .  N 19-1041/05-33-02-4428/05-1


      -        ,      19       ,    ,        , ,   ,    -,            .
   -   5  6  169    .


:


   - 



   ()
 ,    

 13  2005 .  N 19-7928/05-5-02-4503/05-1


  2  171        ,               ,   ,  ,   .
 172     ,       -,      , ,     .
   -   5  6  169    .     3  5  169      -         .
     -        ,     ,    .
  5  200                  ,   ,      ,     ,   .
          ,     ..      -,           - .
 ,      -  ,         .    ,        -     ,       -        .
 ,        ,  -,     ..,        .

 ,   :





  (, )
 ,    

 17  2005 .  N -40/10158-05


     - N 516  17.09.2004, N 517  17.09.2004, N 29  24.09.2004, N 1222  30.08.2004, N SP04001058  09.08.2004  N 20  28.09.2004            - N 29  24.09.2004, N 20  28.09.2004, N 210  08.09.2004  N 46128  13.10.2004           . 169    .       ()                  ,  . . 5  6 . 169  . 


   - 



 17  2005   N 56-6717/2005

        -    6  169  ,      .             ,   9    21.11.1996 N 129- "  ".         ,   -,   ,   ,          ,       .
         ,     -    ,    ,       .       .

   - 



 14  2005   N 56-150/2005


    ,    -     5  169  ,       ,  . ,    1  169   -  ,           ,      2   -,      ,   5  6  169  ,               .     5  169       - ,      -,     (, ),        ( 3  ).          ,     -    ,      25.07.2003 N 70,    "",      22.07.2003 N 27       ,    "".
     21    ,      5 - 6  169  ,    (, )         -       (, ).   2  169      -,    5  6  ,           ,  .       ,        25.07.2003 N 70   22.07.2003 N 27  -  ""   ""         .

----------


## twix

(  )  ,  -      .  -.      ,  .  :Frown:

----------


## Abra

> (  )  ,  -      .  -.      ,


      ,     ...

----------


## we_both

> (  )  ,  -      .  -.      ,  .


 ,     ,  "    ,      ,      -  ,        /,    .."
                  ,  ,    ,    ,    .       ,  .
 "  "   .  ,   ,  .      (, ).

----------

-:
 ,       .      
____  ..                      _______ ..
       ,     ,        .
      .
   .       .

----------

> ,  ...    ..


,    :Smilie:

----------

*Timritari*, 
   .2.9   21.11.96129-" ." -        ".     /   -  ....            .    /    -       -6-03/404  21.05.01.

----------

.

----------


## we_both

> /   -  ....


 ,     ,      -  ,      -???

----------

,      :          .              -   ,   .

----------

to we_both[ ,     ,      -  ,      -???], 

  /   !       !

----------


## twix

> ,     ,  "    ,      ,      -  ,        /,    .."


     ,    "".



> ,  ,    ,    ,    .       ,  .


,    



> "  "   .  ,   ,  .      (, ).


 ,   .     ,  .

----------


## we_both

> ,


,    ...

,     ,   
       -,   ,              
       -   Excel

,   -,   , - ,  , ,   ,          
     ,   ,        ,    " - "           

  ,  ,   
   : "  "

   -

----------


## twix

.....

----------

,  ,    .  , ,    .      ,    .

----------


## .

**,   -  ,         .   -   .

----------

> ,       ,    ,   .        ,   ()   (- , , ,  ,  ).       (, ,  ), -   ?


              .   , ,      ,  .       .

----------


## 78Ya

, .        ,      ,   \,   ,    -     .  .      ,          ..     .       ,       .
    2 ,     ,   ,  -  . 
      ,   -  .

----------


## 78Ya

,  "" ,             .  .     ,  \     ,    .     3    ,   ,    .     ,                ,      . ,    /    .       - 5,      .
       -      -           .        .  -         .     .  ,     ,  -    .         . :Frown:

----------


## Abra

> .


,**,     ???????
   ""  ,        ??????   -.....
       ....

----------

> -.
>  -     .  -       .
> 
>      ,     .


+5

----------

,        ,         -,      ,   .      ,   ?????

----------

,        .      ?

----------

-        )

,    -       (   , ,   )       " " (    )     . ! 
 ,   ,    -     ?!

   -  -,  .

 ,      (((    ,       ,   . , , ....    .

      ? ,   ?

----------


## stas

?

----------

, ..   ""  .   ,   ,         .

----------


## LoryK

.             - ,    -  ,      . :yes:

----------


## stas

> , ..   ""  .   ,   ,         .


     ?

      ?

 ,  -   ,    .

----------

,       ,   .

,         
:
     .              .                    .           ,   .             428  .   ,    ,                            . 
         ,        ,            .

 - ?

        ,   ,        -  .

       ,  " 2  160     ,               , -            ,  ,      .
 -,   ,     ."

----------


## stas

**,    ?  **  ,  ** ? ,    -   - .

----------

!       (  ,      ),       ,    (  ).     ,     ( ) .

          ,          .  ,     ,     ,  .    -  !!!!!   .  ,      .

----------


## stas

?

----------

Stas, ,  .  ,          - )))

----------


## dsa046

, .     .      ,         .

  .          .     .       , , - .           -     , "  ??!!     !,      ,        - ,    !".    ?   ,               ?

UPD  ,   ,  .

P.S.  ,    -   ,    .      ,   ""        "" . ..     .    ,            .

----------


## dsa046

-             ,   .

----------


## stas

(1) ;
(2)   ;
(3) ,      (,   ).

     (        "").

----------

> ,        .      ?


  ,    :

----------

**,


> ,       ,   .


    (     :Smilie:  )     13.02.2009 N -16068/08   N -32-6504/2007-33/124
 : "...  -             ,   169    ".

----------


## Natasel

20  2010 . N 18162/09




> ,         , -   ,        ,             .    ,                   .


,        ...
 :Frown:

----------


## mizeri

> ,        ...


 
"           ,     . ,    -,   ,          ,  ,      ,         ."

" ,    ,                   1 144 539 ,       ."

     ?         ,  -    -           ,          - . .. -   ,       ,         ,    ,   -.

----------

> ,        ,         -,      ,   .      ,   ?????


+5

----------


## mizeri

> ,        ,         -,      ,   .      ,   ?????


  ,      .        . 
                 ()    ,       ,       ? 
      ,    . ..          .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

? http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r256_13.htm

----------

> ,   .     .        ,         .       -  ...   ,     ...    ?     -               ?


    ,     .           . .

----------


## Ila2010

> .


   ?   .     , -   ,       ,  .     ,    ,  ,    -      .

----------


## mizeri

> ?   .     , -   ,       ,  .


 -,   .

----------


## we_both

> ? http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r256_13.htm


  .    ,  .       .       .        ,   **   /     ,       .      , .171  172  ,  , ,   .
        ,      ,         . ,     ,                . 
 :  ,  ,  .    ,    -  .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

.    .

----------


## mizeri

> .    ,  .       .       .


     ,  .




> ,   **   /     ,       .      , .171  172  ,  , ,   .


     ,      ,   ,         ,      .






> ,         .


?      ?

----------

> ,  "" ,             .  . *    ,*  \     ,    .     3    ,


 !
 ,  ,   , ,   -        ,    !


!!!

----------

